

The Greatest Machine That Never Was - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/greatest-machine-that-never-was.html

======
jacquesm
What a super talk and what a super project.

be sure to check out the faq:

[http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/plan-28-analytical-engine-
faq.ht...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/plan-28-analytical-engine-faq.html)

------
quux
Can't wait to see this beast in action and hear the little ding when it's done
:)

Maybe spacebars can be ported and we can play it with the plotter

------
corin_
I hope this doesn't sound too stalker-ish, and I'm not sure if it's a
compliment or insult or neither, but having never met you or seen you on video
before, you're dressed exactly as I would imagine you.

~~~
jgrahamc
:-) You missed the part where I cycled over to Imperial College in my padded
cycle shorts and worn out lycra T-shirt. You only get to see the bit where I'd
changed into smart stuff.

------
glogla
I would disagree about the computer x calculator thing, or more precisely
about Babbage's machine begin computer instead of calculator. I don't think
if-then is enough.

I think first actual computer emerged when Von Neumann architecture was born,
when program and data became one. That was in theory when Turing machine was
extended to do that (I don't know when), and in practice with SSEM (or Baby)
built by Turing and co. in 1948, combining both no data - program distinction,
and sufficiently strong computation capabilities.

~~~
nrkn
It's a computer in any sense of the word. The only difference between the
Analytical Engine and what you call an "actual computer" is speed. It had
selection, iteration and sequence, it had working memory and it could load
data and instuctions from punched cards.

------
tomdeakin
Really interesting talk. TED do some great talks in general imo.

------
Apocryphon
I was thinking of Memex.

